# Offset driver question



## Sandtrapp (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a slice most of the time and I correct it by stance and grip.
I purchased an offset driver and now I seem to pull the hell out of it.When I hit it straight it goes but many time it's a dead pull.
Boy am I confused.:dunno:


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Sandtrapp said:


> I have a slice most of the time and I correct it by stance and grip.
> I purchased an offset driver and now I seem to pull the hell out of it.When I hit it straight it goes but many time it's a dead pull.
> Boy am I confused.:dunno:[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Sandtrapp (Nov 3, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> Sandtrapp said:
> 
> 
> > I have a slice most of the time and I correct it by stance and grip.
> ...


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

My tip is not to get an offset driver unless you have a desperate slice and whatever you have work with it...have lessons up at the range its all about practise


----------

